# Painting Hard Bodys



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

What the correct process of paitning a LL NASCAR Hard Body? The MHRA race is this Sunday and i have my P-Cup and G-Jet Bodys painted to match so why can i do the same with my LL T-Chassis?

Do i still use Scotch Clear tape to cover the windows, or paint the windows with a Sharpie since the windows are already colored?

Thanks
SBS Motorsports


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody???


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I've used black metal foil to cover molded windows once my painting is finished. rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

If I was going to cover them to protect them from paint I would use one of the bare metal foils or scotch tape. If you are talking about painting them to look real afteerwards I would either use the black foil already mentioned here or a light shade of grey paint


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Haven't tried the black foil yet. Most Lifelike cars have a big front windshield with a convex curve, which makes it difficult to use tape. I painted the whole car, used Tamiya masking tape to mask the car, and painted the windows last. Just use enough paint to hide, then clear the whole thing. When cutting out the tape, use a sharp blade and just enough pressure to cut the tape. The inset windows will let the blade ride against the window frame edge for a good cut. Practice on a junker first. RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Had to buy a new keyboard. The orignal one shorted out when I drooled all over it looking at the above picture. Now have a drool gutter installed so I can safely look at Randy's work. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

Good Night Lucy That Is Sharp Car 
Make Me One( Lol)


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Haven't tried the black foil yet. Most Lifelike cars have a big front windshield with a convex curve, which makes it difficult to use tape. I painted the whole car, used Tamiya masking tape to mask the car, and painted the windows last. Just use enough paint to hide, then clear the whole thing. When cutting out the tape, use a sharp blade and just enough pressure to cut the tape. The inset windows will let the blade ride against the window frame edge for a good cut. Practice on a junker first. RM


you...do...nice...work...!


----------

